# Dns server



## paroh (Jan 11, 2010)

Which DNS server u use
1)ISP DNS SERVER
2)OPEN DNS SERVER
3)GOOGLE DNS SERVER
4)IF ANY OTHER


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 11, 2010)

I use my ISP's i.e BSNL's DNS Server.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1


----------



## Thanator (Jan 27, 2010)

I use my ISP's i.e MTNL's DNS Server.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 27, 2010)

> 4.2.2.2
> 4.2.2.1


 this works, but to whom does this belong ?


----------



## hullap (Jan 27, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> this works, but to whom does this belong ?



afaik, level three


----------



## tekdude (Feb 20, 2010)

primary : opendns
secondary : google


----------



## maxmk (Feb 24, 2010)

ATM I am using Google... but I switch them regularly....


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2010)

127.0.0.1

I use my own DNS server


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 27, 2010)

will using open DNS or Google DNS speed up my browsing?...currently i am using my ISP's (Reliance) DNS....are the above alternatives worth switching to in india? i don't want any added features, just faster browsing...


----------

